# Wanted 27 x 11/4 wheel with 3sp sturmey archer hub



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2010)

trying to find a 27 inch wheel with a working 3 speed sturmey archer hub to replace one really rusty item currently in garage for next project , will conside most things


----------



## Big John (27 Dec 2010)

If you're still after one then try Back2bikes in Stafford. Sorry - haven't got the number but try YELL.COM or Google Back2bikes.

They're a bike charity that deals in pre-used components. If they haven't got one then I'm sure if you give them your number you won't have to wait long before they give you a ring when onecomes in.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2010)

big john will give them a try as still looking but for time being have fitted SINGLE SPEED FREEWHEEL EQUIPPED WHEEL


----------

